# Наше творчество > Поэзия >  Примите в компанию : -)

## Snegik

Не знаю только как правильно назвать свои "творения". Это скорее мои настроения. приходят, вернее, приходили всегда неожиданно и главное сразу - только успевала хватать что-либо пишущее и записывать на чем придется. И почему-то никогда не получалось их корректировать. Как легли на бумагу, так и застыли, так сказать, в первозданном виде. И вообще, Вдохновение такая странная штука... А может мои "настроения" кому-нибудь когда-нибудь и пригодятся. 
Ну, достаточно предисловий.
Заранее спасибо всем за внимание!

Счастливое

Рассекая километры,
Разбивая день на части,
Постигаем смысл Простого,
Познаем глубины Счастья.

Облака на небе пляшут,
Лапы елей так пушисты,
Я в твоих глазах увижу,
Как мои глаза лучисты.

Нам сегодня ветер служит,
Море ласково в прибое,
По одной идем дороге
Навсегда вдвоем с тобою...

***

Мне б родиться, милый, птицей!
Мне б для счастья два крыла.
Мне б к просторам воротиться,
Стать такой, какой была.

А меня незримой сетью
Крепко держат на земле.
Мне б родиться, милый, ведьмой!
Мне бы к звездам на метле!

Мне б разрушить все границы,
Обратив преграды пеплом,
Новую начать страницу -
Мне б родиться, милый, ветром!

Даже из твоих объятий 
Хочется порой бежать.
Птицу, ведьму, вольный ветер
Ой, не просто удержать

***
Я разрешенья не прошу,
Мне километры - не преграда.
Уходишь? Чтож, не задержу.
Я все равно останусь рядом.

Мои стихи напомнит ветер,
призывно распахнув калитку.
У каждой незнакомки встречной
Мою узнаешь ты улыбку.

В журчанье горного ручья
Зовущий голос мой услышишь.
Где б ни был ты - с тобою я.
Я воздух твой...
Ты мною дышишь...

----------

baranov107 (21.03.2020)

----------


## PAN

*Snegik*,

Милости просим... :flower:  

Судя по стихам - ты девочка... А фотка где?.... Глаза - великое дело, особенно на первых порах...

Стихи - хорошие... Ритмичные... Идут легко - это редкое дело...

Короче - давай ещё...:biggrin:

----------


## bobsan

*Snegik*,



> Милости просим... 
> 
> Судя по стихам - ты девочка... А фотка где?.... Глаза - великое дело, особенно на первых порах...
> 
> Стихи - хорошие... Ритмичные... Идут легко - это редкое дело...


одобрям!!!
распологайся!!!

----------


## PAN

*Snegik*,

Только с *bobsan*ом поосторожнее, умоляю...:rolleyes: 

Он МАНЬЯК!!!! ...:wink: 
И многие дамы уверяют, что довольно сексуальный....:biggrin:

----------


## bobsan

> Только с bobsanом поосторожнее, умоляю... 
> 
> Он МАНЬЯК!!!! ... 
> И многие дамы уверяют, что довольно сексуальный....
> __________________



 не надо рекламы у этого малыша еще сексуалка не выросла:smile:

----------


## PAN

> у этого малыша



:eek: .... Подождём хозяйку темы... и выясним этот момент... :Aga:

----------


## Anton

Ребята, ну вы даёте! Всех новичков с такой "рекламой" распугаете! :Aga:  :biggrin:

----------


## Snegik

*PAN*,
 спасибо за отзыв. Они и создавались так же легко. Без напряга. Как-то в одно мгновение. : -)
Выкладываю еще парочку.

----------


## Snegik

ПРОСТО

Не смотри так. Просто дождь
смыл вчерашнюю потерю.
Просто ты опять пришел,
Просто я тебе не верю.

Просто пьем горячий чай,
за окошком ветер злится.
Знаешь, больше по ночам,
я тебе не стану сниться.

просто время не вернет
Нам прочитанной страницы,
просто где-то разошлись
Наших жизней колесницы.

Мне не нужно пышных фраз -
все сгорит в огне свечи,
этот вечер не для нас,
давай просто помолчим.

Просто за окошком дождь,
ты шел мимо невзначай,
и увидев в окнах свет,
заглянул ко мне на чай.

Колыбельная для дочери (это была моя первая и последняя попытка написать песню : -) К сожалению, не сильна в написании музыки :-)
За окошком город в маске
Темно-синей., золотой
Слышишь? В дом стучатся сказки,
Чтоб присниться нам с тобой.
Тихо-тихо ходит Дрема,
Сыплет сонный порошок.
Эта дама нам знакома.
Засыпай скорей, дружок.

Посадив на крылья звезды
В небесах парит Жар-Птица.
Закрывай скорее глазки,
Пусть она тебе приснится.
Пусть приснится добрый гномик,
Что в саду у нас живет
И веселый, светлый домик,
Где тебя Волшебник ждет.

Закрывай скорее глазки, -
Шепчет ветер за окном.
Это время - время сказки.
Мы ее запустим в дом.
Сказка тихо скажет: "Здравствуй!
Я пришла к тебе - встречай"
Закрывай скорее глазки,
Сказку ты не огорчай...

----------


## Звездочка-Т

Таааааак! Ну, я смотрю Пашуля у нас как всегда -  без ума от БобСани:biggrin: 
Ну ребята, расслабтесь:biggrin:  стихи вон какие классные!!!!!!!!! :Aga:   :Ok:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> И почему-то никогда не получалось их корректировать. Как легли на бумагу, так и застыли, так сказать, в первозданном виде. И вообще, Вдохновение такая странная штука..


Ты не одна такая :Aga:   Мои тоже - появляются за 5 минут...и остаются как есть. Не умею коригировать.... а кое-кто, ( не буду пальцем показывать:biggrin: ) говорит - нечего коригировать, всё так).

Добро пожаловать!!!!  :flower:  Очень красиво пишешь!!!!!! :Ok:   Рада, что нас становится больше!!! :Aga:   :Ok:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Посадив на крылья звезды
> В небесах парит Жар-Птица.
> Закрывай скорее глазки,
> Пусть она тебе приснится.
> Пусть приснится добрый гномик,
> Что в саду у нас живет
> И веселый, светлый домик,
> Где тебя Волшебник ждет.


!!

Какая прелесть!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Oj:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :Aga:   :Ok:

----------


## Snegik

*Звёздочка*,
Спасибо большое. Знаешь, прямо на душе теплее стало : -) 
а колыбельная - это, наверное, самое любимое мое "творение". Главное, дочке нравится. Она мне так и говорит: Мама, спой МОЮ песню : -)

----------


## Roberta

*Snegik*,

Хотя в техническом плане есть небольшие огрехи, видно, что написано с душой - энергетика так и прёт! Мне понравилось!
Дальнейших Вам творческих успехов!

----------


## Гуслик

Молодец, - очень мягкие стихи, приятно читать, поизносить, поются легко. Продолжай обязательно. Всё очень хорошо.

Я разрешенья не прошу,
Мне километры - не преграда.
Уходишь? Чтож, не задержу.
Я все равно останусь рядом.

Мои стихи напомнит ветер,
призывно распахнув калитку.
У каждой незнакомки встречной
Мою узнаешь ты улыбку.

Чтобы потом тебе легче было петь свои песни, обрати внимание на первую строчку первого четверостишия и первую строчку второго:
Если сочинять музыку на эти стихи, то видно что количество слогов в этих строчках разное. Для поэзии это - нормально, для композитора - головная боль. Сейчас много таких неточностей на эстраде, но следовать надо лучшему, да? Тем более - что у тебя так здорово получается.
Не сердись, это я так, по братски советую. Ладно?  :flower:

----------


## Snegik

*Roberta*,
 Спасибо за отзыв и за искренность :-) Я знаю, что стихи несовершенны. Я не поэт. Я только учусь : -)
*Гуслик*, спасибо за отзыв и за объяснение. обязательно учту на будущее. Только, как я уже писала, выше, в придумывании музыки не сильна. Хотя... какие мои годы : -)
спасибо еще раз!

----------


## Snegik

КОЛДУНЬЯ

Полнолуние. Ночь без сна.
Полночь. Черный проем окна.
В бездну зеркала смело взгляну -
Силу прежнюю взгляду верну.

Карты веером лягут на стол,
Судьбоносный меняя узор.
Черный кот изогнется в дугу,
Я теперь все на свете смогу!

Изумрудом сверкнут глаза -
Отзовутся грозой небеса.
Лунный луч по руке скользнет,
Время новый отсчет начнет.

Я ж, покинув свой темный дом,
В твой спокойный проникну сон.
И, забывши про белый свет,
Ты Колдунье не скажешь "нет"...

----------


## PAN

> поются легко


 :Aga:  ....





> Если сочинять музыку на эти стихи, то видно что количество слогов в этих строчках разное. Для поэзии это - нормально, для композитора - головная боль. Сейчас много таких неточностей на эстраде, но следовать надо лучшему, да? Тем более - что у тебя так здорово получается.



 :Aga:  .....

Рифма - дело пятое.... Сначала душа, потом настроение, следом *ритм...* и звучание....:smile:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Я ж, покинув свой темный дом,
> В твой спокойный проникну сон.
> И, забывши про белый свет,
> Ты Колдунье не скажешь "нет"...


Молодчинка! Супер!!!!!!!!! :Aga:   :flower:

----------


## Anton

*Snegik*,

Молодец! Но больше всех понравилась колыбельная. Хорошенькая песенка! :Ok:

----------


## Snegik

*Anton*,
мне тоже колыбельная нравится : -) 
Еще одна проба написать песню. Но музыка так как следует и не сложилась : -(

Ты остаешься там вдали,
Последний танец на прощанье
Мои качает корабли,
А ветер шепчет: "До свиданья"

Пр: Все происходит как всегда:
     Столетьем раньше, веком позже -
     Спешит от берега вода,
     Земля держать ее не может...

Прости за странности игры,
Нелепость - женскую природу.
Себя напрасно не кори,
Стряхни свой груз, пусти на воду.

Пр:  Все происходит как всегда:
      Столетьем раньше, веком позже -
      Спешит от берега вода,
      Земля держать ее не может...

...Наука разлуки проста неизменно:
Сомкнутые руки разжались мгновенно,
А души, подобно испуганным птицам,
Спешат друг от друга, чтоб вновь...

Прикажет штормами земля
На горизонте оглянуться.
На море ляжет колея,
Чтобы по ней к тебе вернуться...

вот такая вот незаконченная песня : -)

----------


## Anton

> *Anton*,
> мне тоже колыбельная нравится : -) 
> Еще одна проба написать песню. Но музыка так как следует и не сложилась : -(
> 
> _Ты остаешься там вдали,
> Последний танец на прощанье
> Мои качает корабли,
> А ветер шепчет: "До свиданья"
> 
> ...


 :Ok:  Очень красиво по-женски написано для человека, который до конца так и не понял душу той, что беспорно имеет невероятно тонкий ум, хоть и  (наверняка) не лишённый странностей, чудачеств характер...:rolleyes: 
А песня - законченная! Просто музыки нет... Знаешь (ничего, что я на "ты"?), бывает иногда так, что некоторые песни, без музыки звучат намного лучше.

Кстати, я тоже когда-то для мюзикла "Колыбельную Песню" написал...

Жду обновлений! Спасибо! :flower:

----------


## jana

*Snegik*,
 спаисбо ))) все как музыка.... на одном дыхании... и не нужно следовать канонам, правилам.... нужно следовать сердцу, как вы и делаете))

----------


## Котёнок Джу

Снежик, ты прелесть! Такая нежность в стихах, именно нежность :) Так приятно их читать, они очень ласкают :) Умничка! Давай дружить :)

----------


## Snegik

Ну вот я и снова в "эфире" :-) Очень рада новой встрече. 
*Anton*, рада что тебе понравилась моя незаконченная песня : -) буду пробовать творить дальше. Заходи еще.
*jana*, Рада знакомству и спасибо большое за Ваши слова. Мне очень приятно, что мои стихи нравятся.
*Котёнок Джу*, Дружить с удовольствием. : -)

----------


## Snegik

Навеянное поездкой в Копенгаген

Здесь рукой подать до Сказки
В тихой гавани земли.
Здесь Русалочка на море
провожает корабли.

Здесь с чертогов Королевы
веет снежным холодком.
и пускай, хоть мимолетно,
каждый с Гердою знаком.

Здесь легенды и преданья
нашептают вам ветра.
Каждый камешек помечен
росчерком Его пера.

Невозможно не услышать.
Закружилась голова...
Город Андерсена дышит.
Сказка ведь всегда жива!

----------


## bobsan

> Прости за странности игры,
> Нелепость - женскую природу.
> Себя напрасно не кори,
> Стряхни свой груз, пусти на воду.



да супер!!! стихи классные!!!




> Навеянное поездкой в Копенгаген


 и это тоже прелесть!!!!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Невозможно не услышать.
> Закружилась голова...
> Город Андерсена дышит.
> Сказка ведь всегда жива!


Класссссссссссссс!!!!!!! :Oj:   :flower:   :Ok:

----------


## Snegik

*bobsan*,
*Звёздочка*, Спасибо вам огромное! Честное слово, так приятно. Просто слов нет. одни эмоции : -)

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Snegik*,
вот и я решила заглянуть... и не зря! мне очень понравилось здесь - интересно, мило, приятно  :flower:   :flower:   :flower: 
продолжай в том же духе (пожалуйста :smile: )!

----------


## Snegik

*Deep_Angel*,
Спасибо! Продолжаю. Выкладываю совсем старые стихи, одни из первых :-) не судите строго, хотя, почему не судите. Судите!!!

Разлюбила

Разлюбила – разделила 
Все что было пополам:
Мне – постылая свобода,
А тебе – душевный хлам.

Пусть тебе досталось пламя,
Мне – огарок от свечи,
У меня за то остались
От загадок всех ключи.

Твоя жизнь сплошная сцена,
Мне милей тенистый сад,
Ты забрал с собой рассветы,
Я любуюсь на закат...

Пусть во снах все меньше радуг,
Пусть живу я не любя,
Все равно, мой милый гений,
Я счастливее тебя!

***
Как странно заглянул в глаза,
Обжег плечо теплом ладони.
Как странно... Это ты сказал?
"Прости. Я слишком поздно понял...

Как ветер мчался по судьбе:
Друзья. Компании. Работа.
Я редко думал о тебе,
Я дорожил своей свободой.

Расплаты миг. Замкнулся круг.
Один на жизненной арене.
Хотел коснуться твоих рук...
"ты опоздал",- сказало Время"

...Чуть слышно тикают часы,
но каждый шаг их полон боли.
Кладем мы чувства на весы -
Ты проиграл. С меня довольно!

----------


## Snegik

***
Я о том никому не скажу.
Даже ветер-мой брат не узнает,
Как я взглядом его дорожу,
Как мне имя его не хватает.

Я уйду. Я растаю вдали
Легкой дымкой зеленого цвета.
Не забудут мои корабли
Гавань теплой его планеты.

Я о том никому не скажу,
Как я слезы за смехом прячу,
Как ночами над мглой ворожу,
Как устала, как часто плачу.

Я из рук выпускаю любовь.
Брат мой ветер осколки развеет.
Пусть один до него донесет, -
Он ему все равно не поверит.

Я ж о том никому не скажу...

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Snegik*,
ты поначалу правильно сказала "не судите строго"! Как такое вообще можно строго судить? Прекрасные стихи, жизненные, но в то же время такие легкие, воздушные чтоли... Мне они очень нравятся. Последний вообще  :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:   :Oj:  
 :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Snegik

Ты ветер...

С душою птицы, судьбою ветра,
Расправив крылья, летишь по свету.

С лучом весенним пришла проститься,
Обратно эху не воротиться.

Под ноги небо. Темнеет к ночи.
К тебе б подняться, да тесно очень.

Мгновенья в вечность - звон мечты.
Я тоже ветер. Я как ты...

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Snegik*,
не могу еще раз не восхититься :Ok:   :Oj:  :rolleyes: 
"Ты ветер" очень понравилось!!!
 :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Snegik

*Deep_Angel*,
Спасибо!
Улетаем всей семьей в отпуск на две недели. Как вернусь, надеюсь, смогу выставить что-нибудь новенькое. 
буду по всем вам скучать!!!

----------


## dimka_denmark

> Навеянное поездкой в Копенгаген
> 
> Здесь рукой подать до Сказки
> В тихой гавани земли.
> Здесь Русалочка на море
> провожает корабли.
> 
> Здесь с чертогов Королевы
> веет снежным холодком.
> ...


Вауууу! Супер!  :Ok:  Большое спасибо и привет от "датчан" :smile:

----------


## Snegik

Ну вот, отпуск закончился, как и все хорошее, быстро :-) 
Новое стихотворение пришло только одно, на этот раз детское. Как только чуть доработаю - вышлю. А пока немножко о грустном. Настроение что-то...

Без тебя

Чуть сладостная боль -
Изысканная пытка.
Улыбка на лице -
нелепая попытка.

Прогнать тревоги прочь -
Напрасные старанья.
А сердцем правит ночь,
Безумные мечтанья.

Увидеть б солнца луч -
взлететь к нему навстречу.
Но ветер глыбы туч
мне опустил на плечи.

Что без тебя осталось?
я здесь в чужом краю.
Живя своей любовью,
Лишь для тебя пою.

----------


## Snegik

ПОЗОВИ

Позови! Я сама никогда не приду,
Ветер, ночь подгоняя, нагнетает тревогу.
В странном полузабытьи, в полуночном бреду
К твоему огоньку не найти мне дорогу.

Отзовись! Горным эхом, мотивом... Бог весть!
Я услышу, тебе мое сердце открыто.
Я гляжусь в темноту. Я такая, как есть,-
Не любима тобой, но еще не забыта.

Тишина. Пустота. Было все так нескладно...
Хоть на окна мои, проходя, посмотри.
Вслед за той, что ушла от тебя безвозвратно
Они вторят в ночи: Позови! Позови!

----------


## Татьянка

> ПОЗОВИ
> 
> Позови! Я сама никогда не приду,
> Ветер, ночь подгоняя, нагнетает тревогу.
> В странном полузабытьи, в полуночном бреду
> К твоему огоньку не найти мне дорогу.
> 
> Отзовись! Горным эхом, мотивом... Бог весть!
> Я услышу, тебе мое сердце открыто.
> ...


:frown: .... такая знакомая боль.... и главное, он никогда не услышит...

 :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  *Спасибо!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Snegik

*Татьянка*,
Наверное у каждого в жизни была такая вот "нескладная" любовь :-) и я думаю, что это здорово! 
Заходи еще!

----------


## Snegik

Ночь укрыла город звездным покрывалом.
То что днем банально тот час тайным стало.
Движутся по небу золотые тени.
Это не виденье - это снов сплетенье.
Заводила ветер с ними веселится.
Пусть тебе сегодня сладко-сладко спится. :-)

----------


## Татьянка

> Ночь укрыла город звездным покрывалом.
> То что днем банально тот час тайным стало.
> Движутся по небу золотые тени.
> Это не виденье - это снов сплетенье.
> Заводила ветер с ними веселится.
> Пусть тебе сегодня сладко-сладко спится.


:smile:  Колыбельная? Для кого? Очень мило, я уже и мотивчик представила!!!:wink:  :flower:

----------


## Snegik

*Татьянка*,
Насчет колыбельной хорошая идея :-) осталось только пару куплетов додумать :-)

----------


## Snegik

УТРЕННЕЕ

Разбросало вокруг жемчуга - утро.
Попрощавшись с ночною мглой - будто.

Шлют приветсвия миру - птицы.
Улыбаются встречных - лица.

За окошком крадется - луч.
От угрюмых сбежав - туч.

тихо в сторону отползла - тень.
вновь вступает в права - день.

ХОРОШЕГО ВСЕМ ДНЯ!

----------


## Mazaykina

*Snegik*,
Привет!!! Хотела что-то процитировать, так и не смогла. В каждом стихотворении своя мелодика, свой пульс и своя жизнь. Спасибо большое за минуты ПОЭЗИИ!!  :flower:  
Кстати, пора и представиться, а то как-то и неудобно без имени обращаться! :wink:

----------


## jana

*Snegik*,

 :flower:   спасибо большое))))

----------


## Snegik

*Mazaykina*,
*jana*,
Спасибо огромное за то, что зашли. :-) очень рада знакомству. Меня Жанна зовут :-)

----------


## Snegik

ОНА

Она - дитя морской волны,
Сестра морского ветра.
В больших глазах отражены
Все тайны сонной глубины
Ее коралловой страны.

Она - хранительница снов
Погибших кораблей.
О, сколько смелых моряков
Искали встречи с ней.
О, сколько этих чудаков
Нашли покой среди песков.

Она ж, с морской играя пеной,
Навек одна. Во всей Вселенной...

----------


## Татьянка

> ОНА


 :Ok:  :smile: ещё одна хорошая песня получиться!!! :Aga:   :flower:

----------


## Snegik

Татьянка, осталось дело за малым - за музыкой :-)

----------


## Snegik

БИЛЕТИК В ДЕТСТВО

Мне подарил билетик в детство
Заезжий цирк. На два часа.
В седьмом ряду восьмое место.
Сейчас начнутся чудеса!

Глаза закрою и под купол
Взметнусь со скоростью мечты
И детское мое "как будто"
Реальные вернет черты.

Как будто снова верю в сказки
И в мир, где нет полутонов,
Добро и зло не носят маски,
Любовь - основа всех основ.

А на арене представленье -
Нет равнодушного лица.
Так хочется продлить мгновенье...
Жаль, что билет мой в два конца.

----------


## Татьянка

> Мне подарил билетик в детство
> Заезжий цирк. На два часа.
> В седьмом ряду восьмое место.
> Сейчас начнутся чудеса!


 :Vah:   :Ok:   :Oj:   :flower:

----------


## Snegik

Просто Счастье

Что за счастье - просто жить!
Не гонясь за днем вчерашним,
Наслаждаясь настоящим,
верить! Чувствовать! Любить!

Мчась по ветру за мечтою
Быть всегда сама собою,
У костра с гитарой вместе
Лучшие исполнить песни
И друзей встречая взгляды,
ощутить - тебе здесь рады!


P.S. Просто настроение сегодня такое. Счастливое. Чего и вам от всей души желаю!

----------


## Snegik

Ты слышишь?

Открой потертую тетрадь -
Пусть пальцы вновь полюбят струны.
А ветер позовет летать.
Звучит мотив простой и лунный...
                            ты слышишь?

Тебя опять зовет дорога
к вершинам горным в светлый путь.
Но сердце, отпустив тревоги,
мой голос сохранит. чуть-чуть.
                          ты слышишь?

Жаль, что капризница-судьба
нам не пророчит счастья вместе.
Да мне и не нужны права.
я для тебя останусь песней.
                          ты слышишь?

----------


## Snegik

Из совсем-совсем старенького :-) 

Ветер, с листьями шаливший,
залетел в мою судьбу.
Перепутал чувства, мысли,
закружил в душе пургу.

В жизни все перемешалось -
с ночью - день, с мечтою - явь.
Нет любви, одна лишь шалость.
Хоть замок на сердце ставь.

Я во сне с тобой летаю.
А зарю встречаю с ним.
То смеюсь я, то страдаю,
то я удержу не знаю,
то покой необходим.

Все вокруг, кружась, мелькает:
лица, маски, чья-то тень.
Ночь опять сменяет утро.
"Здравствуй, мой безумный день!"

----------


## Татьянка

*Snegik*,
 :wink: Пришла!!!
Всё очень понравилось!!! :flower:   Буду ждать обновлений!!! :Oj:   :Aga:

----------


## Snegik

Проходи. Располагайся. Сейчас чаек организую :-)

----------


## Татьянка

> Проходи. Располагайся. Сейчас чаек организую :-)


 :Aga:   :Vah:  Вкусняшки!!!!!! Спасибки!!!! :Oj:   :flower:

----------


## Snegik

И снова из старенького. Из раздела "Девичьи грезы" :-)

Ты частый гость в моей стране,
стране из мира грез.
Где шепот трав понятен мне
и разговор берез.

Здесь чувства светлы и чисты
Здесь маски не нужны.
Здесь царство вечное весны
Нет холодов и злой зимы.

Здесь исполняет все мечты
Змей, в вышине парящий.
Лишь в этом царстве красоты
Могу быть настоящей.

Здесь нет угрозы в небесах,
Полна надежд заря.
Здесь можно верить в чудеса.
Здесь только ты и я...

----------


## bobsan

> Жаль, что билет мой в два конца.





> Я во сне с тобой летаю.
> А зарю встречаю с ним.
> То смеюсь я, то страдаю,
> то я удержу не знаю,
> то покой необходим.





> Здесь только ты и я...


ДААААА!!!!!!

СУПЕР!!!!!!!

----------


## Snegik

Рада тебя видеть :-) мы тут вчера с Танюшкой чаек пили. Сейчас погляжу что у нас осталось :-)

----------


## PAN

> мы тут вчера с Танюшкой чаек пили



В рюмках - чаёк???....:rolleyes: ....:biggrin:

----------


## Snegik

*PAN*,
Так для бутафории :-) говорю же, пили только чай :-)

----------


## PAN

> для бутафории



:biggrin: ................

----------


## Snegik

Опять из старенького. На этот раз из раздела "Девичьи слезы" :-)

Я опоздала на столетье,
мне больше некуда спешить.
Моя судьба сложилась в прошлом.
А здесь... что ж, буду просто жить.

Про то, как летом шепчут травы
Расскажут трели соловья.
Он ничего мне не откроет -
об этом уже знала я.

Вот я с улыбкой наблюдаю
как даришь взгляд свой вновь не мне.
Спокойна. Вовсе не страдаю.
привет разлучнице весне.

Ты говоришь, собой довольный,
"Меня она с ума свела..."
Мой милый, мне совсем не больно,
я это все пережила...

----------


## PAN

> Мой милый, мне совсем не больно,
> я это все пережила...


 :Ok:  .... Уникальная строка.... Молодец....

Эх, где мои семнадцать лет.....:rolleyes:

----------


## Snegik

*PAN*,
Спасибо :-)
А мне мои 17 ну вот ни капельки не жалко :-) Я как то себя сегодняшнюю лучше воспринимаю :-)
Вот такие вот дела. :-)

----------


## Snegik

Я тут сегодня всех тортиками угощаю. Так что присоединяйся :-)

----------


## PAN

> Так что присоединяйся



Спасибо.... :Oj:   Ох, прощай фигура....:biggrin:

----------


## Татьянка

> Спасибо.... Ох, прощай фигура....


 :Aga:   :Aga:   :Aga:  



> Из раздела "Девичьи грезы" :-)


 :Vah:   :Oj:   :flower:  
Всплакнула...над своими воспоминаниями...от умиления....как все мы схожи...:rolleyes:  :Aga:

----------


## Snegik

*PAN*,
Да бог с ней с фигурой :-) тебе, кстати, по-моему опасаться нечего. Так что еще пару тройку тортиков можешь пробовать смело :-) Заходи почаще, может еще чего вкусненького спекчу. Люблю я это дело :-)

----------


## Snegik

*Татьянка*,
Рада тебя снова видеть :-)
Выкладываю еще одну попытку написать песню. На этот раз детскую :-)

ВЕСЕЛЫЙ ПАРОВОЗ

Давайте мы построим веселый паровоз,
пусть взрослые смеются, что это невсерьез.
Смотрите - лентой вьется дороги полоса,
нам детство разрешает такие чудеса.

Припев: Чух-чух-чух, ту-ту-ту
            пошалим немного тут.
            чух-чух-чух, не зевай,
            вместе с нами подпевай!

Наш поезд быстро мчится, мелькают города
Вон радуга, смотрите! Наверно - нам туда.
А там леса густые, хозяин в них - Медведь.
Он на полянку вышел на поезд посмотреть.

Припев: Чух-чух-чух, ту-ту-ту
            пошалим немного тут.
            чух-чух-чух, не зевай,
            вместе с нами подпевай!

Веселый день сегодня, как жаль, что нам пора
но мы ведь расстаемся всего лишь до утра.
Как солнышко проснется, мы встретимся опять
И будем снова вместе в наш Паровоз играть.

Припев: Чух-чух-чух, ту-ту-ту
            пошалим немного тут.
            чух-чух-чух, не зевай,
            вместе с нами подпевай!

----------


## PAN

*Snegik*,

Прими за паровоз... :flower:

----------


## Snegik

Принимаю :-) и благодарю.

----------


## Snegik

И еще раз о "Девечьих грезах" :-)

ЕЩЕ ОДИН СОН

Ночь пронзает тишина,
Пахнет в комнате сиренью,
В дебрях сладостного сна
Я с твоей встречаюсь тенью.

Те же руки, тот же взгяд,
Та же шпага на ремне.
Знаю, ты не виноват, 
что опять приснился мне.

...Полумрак дворцовых комнат,
Бой часов и мы вдвоем.
Из свидетелей невольных
куст сирени под окном.

Только он в мерцанье свечи
пронесет сквозь млечный дым
тайну этой нашей встречи,
волшебством объятый вечер,
что нам так необходим...

Сон растаял. Понимаю,
Ты - лишь призрак давних лет.
В прошлой жизни были двое,
Я вернулась, а ты - нет...

----------


## PAN

> Те же руки, тот же взгяд,
> Та же шпага на ремне.



Узнаю Сашку Бобсана....:biggrin: 


*Snegik*, Всё хорошо... попробуй пересмотреть рифму последнего четверостишия..... Меня радует качество твоих стихов, их правильный ритмический рисунок.... Выдерживай стиль... :Aga:

----------


## пятачок

Snegik, привет! Ты очень красивые стихи пишешь, такое ощущение полета в них, просто дух захватывает!:rolleyes:  Могу спорить, любишь на крыше ветер ловить. Угадала?

----------


## Snegik

*PAN*,
Попробую пересмотреть. Но не уверена, что получиться что-то откорректировать. Этот стих пришел, когда мне лет 18-19 было. А с тех пор столько воды утекло... настроения уже другие, поэтому и исправлять что-то очень сложно.
В общем, к чему я это все - спасибо, что заходишь. Я тебе очень благодарна за искренность.

----------


## Snegik

*пятачок*,
Я рада тебя видеть на своей страничке. Заходи почаще :-)
А ветер я люблю, и вообще много чего люблю, а больше всего саму Жизнь :-)

----------


## Snegik

И вас всех я тоже очень люблю! :-)

----------


## PAN

Ой, мама... :Vah:  Опять тортик...:rolleyes:  И чай в рюмке....:biggrin:

----------


## Snegik

> И чай в рюмке....


А чтоб никто не догадался :-)

----------


## Snegik

НЕЗАКОНЧЕННАЯ СКАЗКА

Человек, позабывший про лето, -
может самая грустная сказка.
Человек, позабывший про лето,
узнаваем в толпе без подсказки.

Он печален и смотрится в лужи -
серый мир отраженных реалий.
Серый день, серых сумраков стужа.
Этот мир для него идеален.

В сером мире не верят в приметы:
дождь без радуги, солнце без света
Он смеяться, как все, не умеет,
Человек, позабывший про лето...

----------


## Татьянка

> НЕЗАКОНЧЕННАЯ СКАЗКА


 :Ok:  Мням, вкусненькая сказка!!!! :Aga:   :Oj:

----------


## Van der Graaf

*Snegik*, очень здорово и, мне понравилось... я не критик, но зацепило... удачи тебе,продолжения и совершенствования :flower:

----------


## Snegik

Попробовала порассуждать на тему - что же такое сны :-) Хотела написать белый стих, но сохранить первозданность не получилось :-)
Итак, 
Белый стих с лазуревым оттенком :-)

Завораживая небо
Облака в лучах заката
На полотнах синих снегом
Сны рисуют.
Белой ватой
зарифмованы сюжеты.
Ветром их несет куда-то
К берегам другой планеты.

Образы из ниоткуда
уплывают в никуда.
Сны - загадка. Тайна. Чудо.
Утром - Талая вода,
отражая синеву
тихо спрячется в траву...

----------


## PAN

> Белый стих с лазуревым оттенком :-)



 :Ok:  ..... :flower:  .............

(Я уже влюбляюсь.... В твои стихи....)

----------


## Татьянка

*Snegik*,
 :Vah:   :Oj:  ...очень красиво!!!!!!!!!!!




> (Я уже влюбляюсь....


 :Tu:  


> В твои стихи....)


 :Vah:  :rolleyes:

----------


## PAN

> очень красиво!!!!!!!!!!!


А кроме того очень качественно.... Это не рифмоплётство, а СТИХ....

*Татьянка*, а по поводу всего остального - крест ишшо на мне.... :Aga:  .....:biggrin:

----------


## Татьянка

> А кроме того очень качественно.... Это не рифмоплётство, а СТИХ....


 :Aga:  Это правда!!!! Я так не умею!!!! Очень здорово!!!! :Oj:   :flower:  




> Татьянка, а по поводу всего остального - крест ишшо на мне.... .....


:rolleyes: .... это радует....kiss  :Oj:

----------


## PAN

> Я так не умею!!!!



Умеешь.... Но по другому..... :Aga:

----------


## Татьянка

> Умеешь.... Но по другому.....


:rolleyes:  :Oj:  ............................................(промолчу...)kiss

----------


## Snegik

Даже слов нет. Спасибо вам огромное. А то я свой "почти белый стих" вчера ночью написала и еще долго думала выкладывать или попытаться доработать. Но т.к. доработать не получилось... Одним словом, я очень-очень рада, что вам понравилось.

----------


## PAN

> написала и еще долго думала выкладывать или



А ты не думай....  Пиши...

----------


## Татьянка

> Одним словом, я очень-очень рада, что вам понравилось.


kiss  :flower:

----------


## PAN

*Татьянка*,


Расцеловалась - не остановишь....:biggrin:

----------


## Snegik

Ну раз советуете не думать :-) тогда держитесь. Опять же - дело было ночью :-) Сон какой-то странный приснился - люди, которых никогда в жизни не видела, события, которые никогда в моей жизни не происходили. Я даже теперь сомневаюсь я ли вообще там была. 
Так к чему я это все. Проснулась, а в голове строчки. Среди ночи побежала записывать. Мрачновато получилось. Но...

"От любви не умирают" -
уходя поставил точку.
кровь пульсирует. Живая.
Хватит сил закончить строчку.

От любви не умирают.
Жжет глаза и ток по нервам.
От любви не умирают.
Значит, просто буду первой.

----------


## Татьянка

> Расцеловалась - не остановишь....


:rolleyes: .... тебя не так....нежней.... :Aga:   :Oj:  




> От любви не умирают.
> Жжет глаза и ток по нервам.
> От любви не умирают.
> Значит, просто буду первой.


 :Vah:  .....рррррррррррррррррр....... :Oj:   :flower:

----------


## PAN

> От любви не умирают.
> Жжет глаза и ток по нервам.
> От любви не умирают.
> Значит, просто буду первой.



Да.... уж.....

----------


## Snegik

*PAN*,
Да ... уж... Это в каком смысле? :-)

----------


## PAN

> Это в каком смысле?



В нормальном..... :flower:   Где я для тебя слов хороших наберусь???....:biggrin:  Понравилось... Мрачновато, но не всё же каламбурить и акварелить....

----------


## Snegik

*PAN*,
А хороших слов много не бывает :-) 
Спасибо огроменное тебе и Татьянке за то, что заходите, за то что читаете. :-)
Ну на сегодня все. Побежала я. День у меня завтра тяжелый - целый день у плиты, дочке день рождения в пятницу отмечаем. Так что в субботу заходите, буду угощать :-)
Всем спокойной ночи, ярких снов, приятного пробуждения и хорошего дня!

----------


## Snegik

Ну вот, я и снова вернулась :-)
Выкладываю опять из старенького из раздела: "Девичье НЕслезы" :-)

Все те же правила игры,
Мы просто поменяли роли.
В моих глазах искрится смех.
Твои глаза - приют для боли.

когда-то также ты смеялся,
в объятьях ночи исчезая.
Потом внезапно возвращался.
Я принимала все, прощая.

Теперь мне имя - Бессердечность
и ты не в праве упрекать.
Ничто не вечно - даже Вечность.
Моя любовь устала ждать...

----------


## Snegik

Ну и обещанный тортик с дня рождения дочки. Угощайтесь :-)

----------


## Татьянка

> Теперь мне имя - Бессердечность
> и ты не в праве упрекать.
> Ничто не вечно - даже Вечность.
> Моя любовь устала ждать...


 :Vah:   :Oj:   :flower:  .....рррррррррррррррррррр...... от удовольствия!!!!




> Ну и обещанный тортик с дня рождения дочки. Угощайтесь :-)


 :Vah:  Вкусняшка!!!!!!!!!! Доченьке, разреши пожелать, здоровья, и никогда не плакать!!!! Пусть растет сильной и талантливой, как мамочка!!!! :flower:

----------


## Snegik

*Татьянка*,
Спасибо большое за пожелания :-) Рада снова видеть тебя в своей темке :-)

----------


## Anton

> Ну и обещанный тортик с дня рождения дочки. Угощайтесь :-)


Привет Снежана! Спасибо за стихи и тортик! Сама делала? Абажаю самадельныя!:rolleyes:

----------


## Snegik

Совсем я в делах погрязла :-) даже на форум заглянуть некогда. А здесь как всегда столько интересного. Постараюсь ничего не пропустить и прочитать все творения, что были выставлены во время моего отсутствия :-)
Антон, как всегда рада тебя видеть в своей темке. Тортик делала сама. Дело это уважаю, люблю и пытаюсь совершенствоваться дальше :-)

Ну и новое "творение"

"Давай останемся на "вы"
Рубеж на "Ты" не пресекая.
Тем, кто боится высоты
не суждено. Судьба такая.

Давай не будем обещать, 
загадывать, искать ответы.
Чем дальше, тем трудней решать
и тем бессмысленней советы.

Позволь остаться на земле -
я в облаках витать устала.
Будь взгляд хоть чуточку теплей...
Хотя... И этого мне мало.

Реальность сказки без проблем -
задача не по нам, увы...
А если так, тогда зачем?
давай останемся на "Вы"

----------


## PAN

> "Давай останемся на "вы"



Грусстная пестня....:frown:  Но, как всегда -  :Ok:

----------


## Snegik

Грусть иногда бывает светлой.
не потому, что без печали.
А потому, что я с надеждой
на лучшее ее встречаю... :-)

----------


## Juli

*Snegik*,
 добралась до последней страницы и... хочу ещееееееееееее..... все как на одном дыхании, все до боли знакомо.. те же мысли, но другими словами с новыми оттенками эмоций!
здоровски! рада знакомству!

----------


## Snegik

*Juli*,
спасибо, что зашла, очень приятно, что мои настроения тебе в чем-то близки. Я тоже рада знакомству! :-)

----------


## Татьянка

> "Давай останемся на "вы"


:frown:  :Ok:   :Oj:   Так грустно....и так понятно.....

----------


## Snegik

*Татьянка*, извини, что сразу не ответила. Забыла когда была последний раз в своей темке. Спасибо, что заходишь.
Вот. Пришло на днях.

Вспоминай меня иногда,
в суете помяни улыбкой.
пусть с тех пор пронеслись года,
пусть была я твоей ошибкой.

Вспоминай обо мне весной,
в буйстве красок безумства-лета.
Пусть нарушится мной покой.
Пусть меня позабыли где-то.

Вспоминай. И за все, что было
ты в бокалы вина налей.
Вспоминай. От твоей улыбки
Станет мне хоть на миг теплей...

----------


## PAN

*Snegik*,

Рад видеть... Заходи почаще.... :flower:

----------


## Ledi

> Кстати, пора и представиться, а то как-то и неудобно без имени обращаться!





> Меня Жанна зовут


*Snegik*,
И по моему в Германии живёшь (судя по фотографиям :wink: ?)

Привет! Я Таня!




> Прекрасные стихи, жизненные, но в то же время такие легкие


 :Ok:   Да! Умничка! Стихи классные!

----------


## Snegik

*PAN*,
Спасибо. Я тоже очень рада видеть тебя в своей темке. :-)  А заходить почаще сейчас не получается. Сезон свадебные еще в разгаре :-) Но как только снова вдохновение посетит, приду. Обещаю. :-)
*Ledi*,
 :flower:  - тебе за проницательность. И большое спасибо за отзыв. Очень приятно познакомиться.

----------


## Ledi

> Ledi,
> - тебе за проницательность.


*Snegik*,
:smile: А в каком городе живёшь?:wink:

----------


## vasilvayt

Я в твоей темки давай знакомится Меня завут Василбелый

----------


## Snegik

*Ledi*,
Braunschweig. А ты?
*vasilvayt*,
несказанно рада тебя видеть :-) надеюсь, ты теперь мой частый гость.

----------


## Berry

*Snegik*,почитала вашу тему,понравилось!
очень вдохновляет и конечно же читаешь и думаешь о своём...и так близко..

будет желание,заходите в мою темку,может что-то приглянется! 
с уважением Berry!

----------


## Ledi

> А ты?


Aachen :wink:

----------


## Snegik

*Berry*,
Очень приятно познакомиться. Спасибо :-) Обязательно загляну в твою темку (ничего, что я на ты? :-) как только времени чуть-чуть побольше будет, стихи не терпят суеты :-)
*Ledi*,
Будете в наших краях, милости просим :-) а мы ваших краях 28 июля были :-)

----------


## vasilvayt

Жаночка я на деюсь что ты уже нашла мою темку тем более что мы проктически рядом на форуме жду отзывов

----------


## Наточка

> Все те же правила игры,
> Мы просто поменяли роли.
> В моих глазах искрится смех.
> Твои глаза - приют для боли.
> 
> когда-то также ты смеялся,
> в объятьях ночи исчезая.
> Потом внезапно возвращался.
> Я принимала все, прощая.
> ...



Ой, как... Просто как раз то, что в моей жизни творится сейчас. Спасибо. 

И вообще, стихи просто замечательные!

----------


## DJ SERGE

*Snegik*,
ТЫ УМНИЦА, Я РАНЬШЕ САМ ПИСАЛ СТИХИ И ПЕСНИ, НО СЕЙЧАС ДОМ, СЕМЬЯ, РАБОТА, ЖЕНА И МАЛЕНЬКИЙ СЫНОЧЕК,

ПРОДОЛЖАЙ, У ТЯ ТАЛАНТ ДАН СВЫШЕ

----------


## Kimmmi

Всем Добрый день! Прочитала 4-е страницы не могу остаться в стороне. Все стихи очень интересные. Очень понравилось! Выкладываю своё. 

  Мне показалось на мгновенье
  Что я куда-то лечу
  И в ощущеньях растворяясь
  Я пыталась достать мечту
  Она нежным светом сияя
  Звала меня в свою высь 
  И шептала в дрожащем свете
  Ни чего не бойся... стремись...
  Стремись к своей высшей свободе
  От мыслей пустых откажись
  И на самой высокой ноте
  В полдыхания задержись!

Вообще я первый раз публично выставляюсь. С Уважением к нашему творчеству Оля.

И всем поэтам от меня:

----------


## Kimmmi

Все те же правила игры,
Мы просто поменяли роли.
В моих глазах искрится смех.
Твои глаза - приют для боли.

когда-то также ты смеялся,
в объятьях ночи исчезая.
Потом внезапно возвращался.
Я принимала все, прощая.

Теперь мне имя - Бессердечность
и ты не в праве упрекать.
Ничто не вечно - даже Вечность.
Моя любовь устала ждать...

   Наточка!     
*Т Ы        Н А С Т О Я Щ И Й       Т А Л А Н Т !  * 
 И твоё творчество стоит *настоящего восхищения.   * 
С П А С И Б О !!!

----------


## bobsan

если я ни чего не путаю, то свои стихи надо выкладывать в соей темке,
или в общении в стихах...

----------


## Snegik

*Наточка*,
мне очень приятно, что где-то мои стихи оказались созвучными с твоими переживаниями. Ведь в принципе мы все немножко похожи. и чувства переживаем одни и те же только по-разному. :-)
*Kimmmi*,
 Bobsan прав. тебе лучше будет открыть свою темку со стихами. Спасибо тебе большое за лестный отзыв. только я не совсем поняла, каким образом я превратилась в Наташу :-)
*DJ SERGE*, честное слово очень и очень приятно, что понравилось. У меня кстати тоже семья, только дочка и творчеству это в принципе не мешает :-) какое-то время было затишье, а сейчас вдохновение иногда заглядывает. так что, думаю, скоро мы увидим и твою темку. Удачи тебе!

----------


## Snegik

"Когда-нибудь" и "может быть"
горчат несбыточной надеждой.
Захлопнуть дверь. уйти. забыть.
но что-то держит.

но что-то тянет нас опять
на старую дорогу.
туда, где сладостно мечтать
под смутную тревогу.

Туда, где боль сменяет грусть,
Где повторяем снова: "Пусть"
Где вместо честного "Забудь"
опять звучит - "Когда-нибудь"

----------


## vasilvayt

*Snegik*,
Зря о том что они немного не правельные Этот стих как раз самый правельный Малочина цепляет а это главное :Ok:

----------


## Kimmmi

*Snegik.* 
Прошу прощение за свою допущенную  оплошность. Моему состоянию стыда нет предела. Хотела сначала в личке извиниться, но потом передумала. Я ведь не только по отношению к тебе поступила некорректно, а также и к ребятам. 

Snegik   и   Форумчане   - * ИЗВИНИТЕ,    ПОЖАЛУЙСТА. 
*
 Хочу сказать большое спасибо Bobsanu за науку.

 P.S. _Ради Бога я даже в мыслях ни хотела ничего дурного. Просто не знала.... А имя перепутала от невнимательности работы с мышкой._

    Буду очень благодарна, если примете моё извинение.С уважением. Оля.

----------


## Snegik

*vasilvayt*,
Спасибо. :-) кто-кто, а ты меня всегда понимал. ведь так? :-)
*Kimmmi*,
я тебе тоже уже ответила в личку и повторю тут, что извиняться не за что. Создавай свою темку, выставляй свои стихи и мы с удовольсвием будем "приходить к тебе в гости". Удачи!

----------


## Наточка

*Snegik*,
 последнее очень философское.  :Ok:  
Не знаю, что произошло в твоей жизни, что такие стихи пишутся, но о моей жизни я лучше, чем ты сказать не смогла бы. Спасибо. :smile:

----------


## Snegik

*Наточка*,
Спасибо тебе. а что-то подобное происходит, наверное, в жизни у каждого.

----------


## Snegik

С новыми стихами пока тишина. Поэтому выкладываю из совсем-совсем раннего. 

Наполнили небо крики
на юг улетающих стай.
вчерашним дождем смывает
усталое то "прощай".

сжигая мосты, не плачу.
прошедшего мне не жаль.
и стоя на пепелище
с надеждой смотрю я вдаль.

----------


## Татьянка

> сжигая мосты, не плачу.
> прошедшего мне не жаль.
> и стоя на пепелище
> с надеждой смотрю я вдаль.


:wink:  :Ok:   :Oj:

----------


## vasilvayt

*Snegik*,
Я порожаюсь как много чувсв в 8 строчках понимаешь страность человеческой природы стоя на юге смотришь наптиц возврощающехся на севар. с нетерпением жду твои новые крылатые строчьки.

----------


## Snegik

*Татьянка*,
спасибо.
*vasilvayt*,
я рада, что ты находишь время заходить в мою темку :-) жду твоих новых стихов.

----------


## Angelus

*Snegik*,Спасибо за стихи. Мне очень понравилось.  :Ok:  Я не сильна во всех этих литературно-критических терминах, поэтому напишу так как почувствовала. Твои стихотворения ассоциируются со сказкой. Они воздушные, пушистые, парящие, необычайно искрении, добрые, чистые... 
и так можно продолжать до бесконечности...:smile:  
Мне больше всего понравилось  




> КОЛДУНЬЯ
> 
> Полнолуние. Ночь без сна.
> Полночь. Черный проем окна.
> В бездну зеркала смело взгляну -
> Силу прежнюю взгляду верну.
> 
> Карты веером лягут на стол,
> Судьбоносный меняя узор.
> ...


Удачи в дальнейшем.

----------


## Snegik

*Angelus*,
читаю твои строчки и прямо на душе теплеет. Спасибо.

----------


## Snegik

Бледна осенняя палитра?
Добавим яркость красок дня.
Из листьев золотая свита
Шепчась, преследует меня.

На небе стаи серых туч
По глади голубой гуляют,
А беспокойный солнца луч,
Играя, их мечом пронзает.

Как много этой красоты
В картине осени печальной.
Прошу - заметь ее и ты,
Холодный дождь тепло встречая

----------


## PAN

*Snegik*,

Как всегда....За это тебе... :flower:

----------


## Snegik

*PAN*,
спасибо. я не оригинальна - люблю цветы :-)

----------


## Snegik

Такое настроение счастливое было и придумался стих. Знаю, что рифма местами хромает, причем на обе ноги :-) Но надеюсь, что настроение мое мне передать удалось.

Я по-прежнему верю в сказки.
так чудесно летать во сне.
я рисую. и эти краски
оживая, живут во мне.

и такие слагают картины...
переполнена. хочется петь!
я на счастье не ставлю плотины -
мне б над городом сонным взлететь.

Свое счастие - в звездную чашу.
а на утро бы дождь прошел.
Ну, Ловите! - теперь это ваше.
я себе нарисую еще!

----------


## PAN

С рифмой - не так уж и плохо.....
А с настроением - действительно замечательно.....

----------


## oleg romaniuk

*Snegik*,
 Очень чуткие и проникающие в душу стихи,молодец!!!

----------


## Densais

Привет всем!
Давненько не заходил на этот сайт(1,5 года),но были на то веские причины.Уже папой стал!Правда одичал без интернета малость.

Нас разлучает как прежде 
океан
Восемь морей и двенадцать
Разных стран
Я в рейс ушел далекий
И на краешке земли
Вспомню руки нежные твои.

Это перепевка на "Моден токинг" Е май хат е май со
Первый куплет.
Подобные вещи интересуют?
Старые добрые 80е.
Только теперь есть готовые,записанные на студии.

----------


## Snegik

*PAN*,
спасибо. Настроение просто такое волшебное было, очень хотелось со всеми поделиться.
*oleg romaniuk*,
очень приятно, что понравилось. рада знакомству.
*Densais*,
с возращением на форум. :-) только не лучше ли открыть свою темку, а то ко мне не все заглядывают, поэтому соответственно ваше творечество не все и увидят.

----------


## slav slavich

*Snegik*,
в кои веки решил заглянуть,несмотря на то,что здесь большинство девушек.выражаю свое восхищение.так красиво!!!будто в сказке..спасибо.
правда не прочитал все

----------


## пятачок

Snegik, привет! Приятно опять к тебе заглянуть, почитать твои светлые стихи...Потому что, даже когда ты пишешь о грустном, они все равно у тебя светлые. Желаю, чтоб муза тебя посетила скорей, и мы почитали что-нибудь новенькое!:)) Заходи в гости!

----------


## Anton

Очень вдохновенно пишешь (хоть и редко :Tu:  ). Мне нравиться твоё отношение с стихо-творению, как к таковому. Тонкий и чувственный подход, за которым отчётливо просматривается твоя личность, твоя натура. :flower:  Спасибо!

----------


## Snegik

Опять не заглядвала на свою страницу, казалось бы целую Вечность :-) Спасибо, что заходите, спасибо, что не забыли. мне прямо так на душе легко стало :-). А пишу последнее время редко. как это ни банально - совсем нет времени. :-) пыталась целенаправленно придумать текст к песням. вот что получилось.

Она:      Плыву по волнам городской несвободы
          Маршрутом знакомым: до дома с работы.
          Опять я твой взгляд на себе ощущаю,
          Но сделаю вид, что ничуть не смущаюсь.

Он:     В потоке люском так привычно серьезна
          Воздушно-легка и почти невозможна.
          Пока не знакомы, всего лишь соседи.
          До встречи, моя неприступная леди.

ПРИПЕВ: Каждый день одной дорогой
                Неприступною и строгой
                Я кажусь издалека.
                В тот же час на том же месте
                Мы с тобой опять не вместе.
                Может будем? А пока...

Он:      Я знаю, тебя завтра снова я встречу
           И может быть будет удачнее вечер.
           Я просто скажу тебе - "нам по пути.
           Дорогой вдвоем веселее идти."

Она:     Я нашу сама дорисую картину.
           Не знаю, смогу ли найти я причину.
           Не знаю, на радость или на беду,
           Но завтра сама я к тебе подойду!

ПРИПЕВ: Каждый день одной дорогой
                Неприступною и строгой
                Я кажусь издалека.
                В тот же час на том же месте
                Мы с тобою будем вместе.
                Знаю я наверняка!

Ну вот, что-то в этом роде. Пыталась придумать что-нибудь легкое и летнее, не грузящее. Критика принимается.

----------


## Snegik

БЕЛОСНЕЖНЫЙ ВАЛЬС

Она: 	            Шаг за шагом к счастью ближе
		Ритмы вальса сердцем слышу.
		Музыка волнующе легка...
		Не унять сердцебиенья.
		Задержись, прошу, мгновенье...
		На твоем плече моя рука...

ПРИПЕВ: 	Белым облаком из кружев
	Белый танец нас закружит
	В белом вальсе безмятежном
	Самом легком, самом нежном.

Он: 		Счастье в платье белоснежном
		Моих рук коснулось нежно.
		Этот вальс летит под облака
		Самый радостный, чуть снежный
		И такой безбрежно нежный.
		На моем плече твоя рука...

ПРИПЕВ: 	Белым облаком из кружев
	Белый танец нас закружит
	В белом вальсе безмятежном
	Самом легком, самом нежном.

Это я пыталась придумать свадебный вальс. Осталось теперь дождаться когда мои ребята сотворят музыку :-) Надеюсь, что у нас получится.

----------


## PAN

Вальс... :Ok:

----------


## Татьянка

*Snegik*,
 :Vah:   :Ok:   :Oj:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Snegik

*PAN*,
Спасибо, что не забываешь :-) 
*Татьянка*,
 очень рада снова видеть тебя на своей страничке.
Если у нас что-то получится с музыкой, то результат обязательно выставлю на этой страничке. До встречи :-)

----------


## Anton

*Snegik*,
Здорово написано! Отличные песни должны получиться! 
Вальс вообще - бесподобный! Лёгкий, нежный, белоснежный!:biggrin: 
Желаю успеха твоим композиторам! :Aga:

----------


## Snegik

*Anton*,
спасибо. я надеюсь мои "композиторы" справятся с поставленной задачей.

----------


## Snegik

Еще под кровом белоснежным
в объятьях Матушки-Зимы,
в чертогах Королевы Снежной
уже шаги ее слышны.

Еще робки. Лишь ветра струны
чуть вздрогнут - серебром узор
пророчит, что девченке юной
придется уступить престол.

И седовласая царица
без боя свой оставит трон.
она мудра. она простится,
чтобы вернуться вновнь потом.

Потом, когда устав от красок
и легкомыслия весны,
от лета разудалых плясок
мир вновь захочет тишины...

----------


## PAN

> Потом, когда устав от красок
> и легкомыслия весны,
> от лета разудалых плясок
> мир вновь захочет тишины...


 :Ok:  ...

----------


## Лев

На Ерусалимские холмы 
Спадает редкий снег.
Ну, а в долинах нет зимы, 
Тут зелень набирает цвет.
Прогноз - "сибирский холод".
Плюс-минус ноль, коль молод,
Держись - уж жертвы есть от охлажденья,
Но вспоминается Урал, Сибирь,
Где жил я от рожденья.
Хоть руки стынут, но летают пальцы
По кнопочкам клавиатуры,
Как петли следа на снегу от зайцев,
И мы хотим оставить след в литературе.

----------


## Лев

*Snegik*,
 Моих рук коснулось нежно
---------/ поменяй местами - Рук моих коснулось нежно. Гуслик дельное
замечание сделал. В твоих стихах есть искренность чувств, с налёту хочется писать музыку, но нет - ритмика строчек не выверена. Говорила мне поэтесса, что не думала о том, что её стихи лягут на музыку. А когда что-то получилось пришлось биться из-за подобных огрехов. Так что пиши и проверяй написанное на ритм, рифму и т.д. Успехов!

----------


## Snegik

*PAN*,
Ты как всегда первый на моей страничке. Спасибо. Приятно :-)
*Лев*, рада знакомству. спасибо за озыв и советы. Но у меня, честно говоря, так мало знаний в области стихосложения, что следить за рифмой и ритмом не всегда получается. буду стараться :-)
еще раз спасибо

----------


## Лев

*Snegik*,
 Когда строчки легли на бумагу, самое простое - это посчитать количество слогов, а знания придут.

----------


## vasilvayt

*Snegik*,
Я сново через долгое время попал на твою страницу не могу сразу скажу что не узнал тебя в гриме но очень очеровательная лиса.

----------


## Snegik

*vasilvayt*,
Василь! привет потерявшемуся. спасибо за комплимент. похвастаюсь, грим накладывала саморучно :-)
заходи в аську, поболтаем.

----------


## Татьянка

*Snegik*,
 :rolleyes: Прости, давно не заглядывала...завертелась...сама , правда, сто лет не обновлялась...не пишется... :Tu:   Голова работой занята....




> Еще под кровом белоснежным
> в объятьях Матушки-Зимы,
> в чертогах Королевы Снежной
> уже шаги ее слышны.


 :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   Красиво!!!! Очень!!!!

----------


## Snegik

*Татьянка*,
привет. спасибо, что не забываешь. я сама последнее время на форум редко заглядываю. и пишется тоже редко. будем ждать весны :-)

----------


## Snegik

Дней вереницей 
                стерлись границы.
Прошлое
Память листает.
                знаю настанет
Сложное
время свержений,
                 трудных решений.
Ложное,
след заметая,
                 медленно тает.
Можно ли
в точке смещений
                 двух измерений
                                жить без сомнений?

P.S. сама не знаю, что это на меня нашло  :-)

----------


## PAN

> сама не знаю, что это на меня нашло :-)


И неплохо, надо сказать, нашло... :Aga:

----------


## Snegik

*PAN*,
спасибо. наверное ты мой самый постоянный читатель. приятно :-)
а я тут опять наваяла.

Ты спой о вечном, Гитарист.
сыграй лишь для меня.
Раскрасим нашей жизни лист
цветами из огня.

Пускай растопит этот жар
застывший жизни план.
чтобы в душе опять пожар.
чтоб кровь как у цыган

кипела. А в глазах - костер
и неба глубина. 
Вот день, задумавшись, ушел.
пугает тишина...

Ты спой сегодня для меня,
Как в облака взлетали.
Пускай потом - при свете дня -
поймем, что опоздали...

----------


## PAN

> Ты спой о вечном,


*Snegik*,

Эх... Ещё бы музыку... Хороший гитарный расклад и живой бэнд... 
Слушай... Если немного подправить - получиться красивая песня...
Как стихи - и без того прелесть... :Ok:  
Постараюсь после питерской встречи пригласить сюда Натаху Шмель... Её муж сможет сделать... А Натаха сможет такое спеть... Если ты не против...

----------


## Лев

> Ты спой о вечном, Гитарист.


Хорошие стихи. Я сделал уже две песни, где переход с 4й строки на первую следующего куплета - это оригинально в стихах, но трудно вывернутся в музыке, но... получилось. Если не возражаешь, то попробую воплотить в песню

----------


## Ri4i

*Snegik*
Прочитала весь сборник :smile:  :Ok:   Замечательные стихи!!! И что особенно приятно - оптимистичные! Спасибо  :flower:

----------


## Snegik

*PAN*,
*Лев*, спасибо большое. я не то чтобы не против воплощения стихов в песню, а очень даже ЗА :-) буду очень рада, если получится песня. 
и вообще, хочу сказать вам СПАСИБО. Честное слово, очень приятно, что заглядываете, что читаете, даете свои оценки, делаете замечания. значит, все не просто так. значит мои стихи может быть кому то и нужны. а  это очень большой стимул творить дальше. еще раз спасибо.

----------


## Snegik

*Ri4i*,
Спасибо. Рада новому знакомству. :-)

----------


## Snegik

В этом мире для нас 
нет понятия "МЫ".
Только ты. Только я.
Мира два. Две планеты.
И корабль еще не придуман, увы
что кочует меж звезд,
обгоняя кометы.

Нет для нас в этом мире
значенья -"Сейчас".
Лишь "Когда-то давно" 
или "может быть где-то"...
Где-то в жизни иной,
незнакомом кино.
за границей земной,
за пределами света.

Там, где ленты фантазий
вплетаются в сны.
Где Реальность сама
не значительней тени.
но билеты туда 
нам с тобою даны
лишь магической силой
страны сновидений...

----------


## Татьянка

> В этом мире для нас 
> нет понятия "МЫ".


:eek: ...не понял....

стихотворение красивое, очень..... :flower:   :Oj:  ...но вот смысл... я же всегда ищё душу ..... насторожило... :Aga:  :frown:

----------


## Snegik

*Татьянка*,
вот не думала, что смысл в стихотворении так уж сильно зашифрован. :-) если ты не возражаешь, я тебе в личку напишу. просто не хочу на странице перекладывать поэзию в прозу :-) жду ответа

----------


## Татьянка

> если ты не возражаешь, я тебе в личку напишу. просто не хочу на странице перекладывать поэзию в прозу :-) жду ответа


:wink:  :Aga:   понимаю....жду :flower:

----------


## Лев

*Snegik*,
Послушай рабочий вариант - мелодия буквально сразу зазвучала во время прочтения стихов и тут же записал. Если оценишь положительно, 
запишу чисто.

----------


## Snegik

*Лев*,
к сожалению, не получается открыть файл. пишет "Файлы прикреплённые к сообщениям временно недоступны. Надеемся на Ваше понимание."
будем понимать и надеяться, что завтра все будет доступно. как только прослушаю, сразу же напишу.
Спасибо Вам.

----------


## Лев

> БЕЛОСНЕЖНЫЙ ВАЛЬС


Ещё рабочий вариант песни. Не пугайся голоса моего - приболел. Если понравится замысел, запишу начисто.

----------


## Snegik

*Лев*, мне понравилось. :-) спасибо
а можно попросить Вас аккорды к песням мне написать в личку? очень хочу "примерить песни на себя". :-)
заранее спасибо Вам большое!!!

----------


## Snegik

Упаду снежинкой на твою ладонь.
Звездочкой застывшей. С неба - да в огонь!

Упаду, не каясь, - веря в чудеса.
Видишь, от снежинки в небе полоса?

Маленькой кометы скоротечна власть.
Не старайся, ветер, - я хочу упасть!

Хоть на миг пусть станет нам двоим светло.
Больно обжигает рук твоих тепло...

Посредине вьюги снежности узор...
Все. Прошло мгновенье. Маленький костер...

Не грусти. Не надо. Не стряслось беды!
я в руке останусь капелькой воды.

P.S. Знаю, что рифма не идеальна и слоги не совпадают. но такая вот картинка нарисовалась :-) Легла на бумагу и стираться не хочет.

----------


## Лев

> .S. Знаю, что рифма не идеальна


Нормально с рифмой, понравилось.

----------


## PAN

> Легла на бумагу и стираться не хочет.


Такое даже не горит... :flower:

----------


## Snegik

*Лев*,
спасибо. приятно видеть Вас на моей странице.

----------


## Snegik

*PAN*,
Честное слово, даже не ожидала, что понравится. Спасибо :-)

----------


## симакова

СПАСИБО!!!!!Попробую и я написать музыку на Ваши стихи.

simsim-55@yandex.ru

----------


## Snegik

даже страшно подумать сколько я уже на форуме не была... вот. возвращаюсь. в новом образе и с новыми настроениями. примите обратно?

----------


## Лев

> даже страшно подумать сколько я уже на форуме не была...


Растаявшей видно была -
Водою отсюда сплыла...
И снежной метелью вернулась,
Вновь Снежиком ты обернулась... :Smile3:

----------


## PAN

*Snegik*,  :flower: ...

----------


## Snegik

спасибо, что не забыли :-)
не могу похвастаться большим количеством стихов. Быт совсем затянул :-) но буду прорываться.
Вот навеянное Прагой.

Очарованье старой Праги,
шаги по гулкой мостовой
и полустершиеся знаки,
что нам оставлены. Живой

глоток пьянящей неги
средневековой тишины.
Покрыты тайной, словно снегом
от Влтавы обе стороны.

Звон колокольный над Лореттой
напоминает каждый час
бессмертной музыкой заветы
почивших здесь - живым сейчас.

Здесь все пути - к святому Виту,
чей ореол из облаков
и зрелищ жаждущая свита
как дань творению веков...

Очарованье старой Праги,
в тебя, как в воду, окунуться.
Очарованьем старой Праги
плениться. Полюбить. Вернуться.

----------


## tamara rabe

Давно не заглядывала на форум и приятно удивлена встрече с Вашей темой, Жанна. Как это раньше не видела?... Есть у меня особый критерий оценки поэзии - "стихи, которые хочется дочитать до конца..." Вот и зачиталась, пока не прочла содержимое всех страниц, не замечая времени. Очень здорово и созвучно! Спасибо! :Vishenka 33:

----------


## Petavla

Привет, ангелочек по имени Жанна - ты для нас всех на сайте желанна!

Снежиночка ты наша чудная! Вот такими стихами надо прививать молодёжи 
любовь к стихам

Какой полёт мысли! Божественные стихи!

----------


## Snegik

Cпасибо большое. Извините, что сразу не ответила. елки детские проводили :-) И так меня это мероприятие вдохновило, что родилось новое стихотворение. Постараюсь вечером выложить :-) Еще раз большое спасибо.
А то я уже подумала, что моя реанимация на форуме прошла не слишком удачно :-)

----------


## PAN

> Постараюсь вечером выложить :-)


 :Yes4: ...
И, если можно, фотку с елок...)))

----------


## Snegik

В новогодней карусели
Сказки кружатся с метелью
и сплетают кружева
с тонких нитей волшебства.

Лес полнИтся чудесами,
а Мороза Деда сани,
власть в полях оставив снегу,
лихо катятся по небу.

Королева будней снежных
в одеяньях белоснежных,
года подводя итог,
осмотрела свой чертог.

Засучила рукава -
здесь добавим серебра -
Как к лицу идут деревьям
ледяные ожерелья.

взбила вьюгами перину -
распрямила гордо спину.
Улыбнулась от души -
все ж владенья хороши!

Посмотрелась в зеркала
и достала кружева -
Любит броские одежды
ночь пронзительной надежды!

Всех с наступающим новым годом!!! Чтоб все надежды оправдались, мечты исполнилось, а на смену исполнившимся пришли новые!!!

----------


## Snegik

*PAN*,  а фотографии с елок обязательно выставлю, только чуть чуть попозже. еще перекинуть с камеры не успела

----------


## Snegik

PAN, что-то у меня не получается фотку сюда выставить. мне нужно загрузить изображение с компьютера, а я не могу найти, как это сделать. не подскажешь?

----------


## PAN

Ну, тут все просто...
Нажми на ссылку: http://*********ru/
А дальше - как и раньше... Т.е. выбрать изображение на своем компе, выбрать в дополнительных параметрах нужный размер (рекомендую 800Х600...) и отправить изображение с компа на сервер... Он тебе выдаст несколько ссылок - прямую, с превью, без превью... Вот или с превью или без превью - копируй, и вставляй в свое сообщение здесь, на форуме...

Звучит сложновато, но делается легко... Пробуй...

----------


## Snegik

[IMG][IMG]http://*********org/1133855m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Snegik

кажется получилось. вечером еще парочку выставлю :-) PAN, Спасибо за науку.

----------


## Snegik

[IMG]http://*********org/1167490m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Snegik

[IMG]http://*********org/1159298m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Snegik

Проснулась сегодня. А в голове четыре строчки:

"Взлет за взлетом...
... и об землю!
Роковое невезенье?
слишком слабая натура?
или просто - "пуля-дура"?

Вот теперь думаю, кто это меня во сне так? :-)

----------


## PAN

> Вот теперь думаю,


Это просто есть... Прими как должное и живи с этим... В народе это называется ДАР...

----------


## Лев

> Вот теперь думаю, кто это меня во сне так?


Муза или Муз? :Meeting:

----------


## Snegik

в народе это скорее называется - бред. :-) просто энергии творческой много, а выхода нет. вот и накатывает иногда :-)

----------


## Snegik

думаю, что Муз. только больно он у меня ветряный :-) приходит раз в полгода :-)

----------


## PAN

> Муз. только больно он у меня ветряный :-) приходит раз в полгода :-)


Лет через двадцать встретимся, вспомним эти слова, поржем вместе...)))

----------


## Snegik

ловлю на слове :-)

----------


## Snegik

К продолжение темы о Музе :-) не судите строго. Опять ночью ваяла :-)

И тут мужчинам повезло:
взяв вдохновенье под крыло,
и выбрав подходящий миг,
им Муза свой являет лик.

Стройна. Красива. Благородна.
Изысканна. Легка. Свободна.
Смешлива. Вечно молода.
Такой любой ответит - "Да".

Мой Муз не то что неопрятен
и внешне в общем-то приятен.
и не последнего он чина,
но очень ветреный мужчина...

Бывает пару строк напишет -
Мол, вдохновение им движет.
И даже вот зайти хотел,
но накопилось много дел.

Потом задвинет про работу,
назначит встречу на субботу.
Опять забудет и... налево.
(простите, просто наболело!)

мой Муз - повеса, ловелас.
Кляну его в который раз.
Но... Слабость - женская натура.
Опять прощу... и жду, как дура...

----------


## Petavla

Жанчик, ты прелесть! Новизна высшей гильдии!
Боже, что нам только не приходит по ночам! 
И мы крадёмся к ручке с любым клочком бумаги,
 а то, пока пишешь следующее, предыдущее уже забывается :Tu: 

Вот, сижу ночью - пока связь есть :Derisive:

----------


## Snegik

вот и я хожу и клочки с четверостишьями собираю и в стол складываю, в надежде, что Муз меня не навсегда покинул :-)

----------


## Лев

> вот и я хожу и клочки с четверостишьями собираю и в стол складываю, в надежде, что Муз меня не навсегда покинул :-


Он помнит о тебе:  http://mir.mail.ru/my/audiotrack?uid...33931326222071

----------


## Skadi

*Сергиевская*, 
Не хотите открыть здесь свою тему, чтоб делиться творчеством?  :Smile3: 
А это личная тема *Snegik*  :Yes4:

----------


## Сергиевская

Спасибо за подсказку - подумаю!

----------


## Skadi

*Сергиевская*, 
Пожалуйста! Тем более, что стихи у Вас со смыслом - лично мне понравилось  :Smile3:

----------


## Лев

> пишу в тему небольшие стихи.


Ничего себе небольшой стих :Vah:  Тему свою  :Yes4: надо открыть и стих Ваш перенесём туда

----------


## Сергиевская

Друзья, спасибо огромное за поддержку - я не знаю - потяну ли я тему - большинство моих , так называемых, стихов к выпускным, юбилеям , да песни -переделки. На тему я думаю не потяну.. Хотя очень приятно, что не прогнали со странички.

----------


## Skadi

> очень приятно, что не прогнали со странички


Каждый человек имеет право на самовыражение  :Yes4:

----------


## PAN

> я не знаю - потяну ли я тему - большинство моих , так называемых, стихов к выпускным, юбилеям , да песни -переделки.


А это разве не повод поделиться???... :Grin:

----------


## Snegik

Лев, спасибо. прямо бальзам на душу :-) Приятно, когда то, что ты делаешь, хоть кому-то нужно. 
а мы новые видеофайлы на наш сайт поставили. кому интересно, заходите :-) http://www.optimale-variante.de/yourcart.html

----------


## Лев

> Приятно, когда то, что ты делаешь, хоть кому-то нужно.


Вспомнил, что делал фотоклип "Свадьба"(дочь моя) с нашей песней "Вальс для двоих":

----------


## фруся

Тук, тук! К вам тут новичок неопытный.  :Blink: Когда-то давно ( мне было шестнадцать лет) от неразделённой любви торкнуло и меня. Появились в голове, а затем и на бумаге сумбурные и полные слёз стишки. В то время я увлекалась Маяковским. Мне нравился его цикл стихов о Париже и не только. "Вы себе представляете парижских женщин с шеей разжемчуженной, разбрильянтенной рукой..."
Так родился "Гимн сметане".
Дайте мне новокаину, чтоб воткнуть в душевный столб.
Чтоб не было больно и наивно, и завидно не было что б.
Но, говорят, новокаин - наркотик, тем паче для души.
Ты не проси укольчик - мне на уши не жми.
Простирая трепетную руку, взглядом лаская, желанную цель, 
Ты получишь лишь фигу и скуку -  припрётся лохматая лень.
Лежишь, тоскуешь на диване, вокруг дремота и чад.
Выпей стаканчик московской сметаны, тогда поймёшь, 
Что есть рай, и есть ад.
Рай - полкило московской сметаны, ад - два кубика новокаина.
Ты думаешь: "Смешно!" А сам говоришь: "Очень мило!"
Так вперёд, в магазины, с авоськами в руках, 
Со стеклянными банками- крышками .
Наше здоровье - в наших руках,
 Иначе долго не протянешь, здоровья злоумышленник. :Derisive:

----------


## Лев

> Мы к вам заехали на час...


Гостям рады, но... если хочешь быть хозяйкой, открывай свою тему.
 Маяковским хоть и вдохновлён
"Гимн..." по-маяковски? Не в стиле он :Yes4:

----------


## Snegik

Ты женщина. Близка и нереальна.
ты соль земли и неба высота.
Кому-то - неразгаданная тайна,
кому-то - путеводная звезда.

Ты женщина. Исход и завершенье.
ты гладь озер и бурный океан.
ты космос и земное притяженье.
ты горечь правды и святой обман...

Ты женщина. Ты миг и бесконечность.
Напишет кто-то с чистого листа:
"ты невозможностью пленяющая вечность,
спасающая мир наш Красота"

----------


## Snegik

Красной ниткою стежок -
шрам на белом покрывале.
мой отчаянный прыжок
от себя. чтоб не порвали.

алой лентой боль-река
порости быльем-бурьяном.
вся исколота рука,
я заштопываю раны.

Разноцветные заплаты
примеряю на бегу.
Пусть немного кривовато,
но латаю, как могу.

Залатаю. Заврачую.
будет нужно - перешью!
Дважды в реку не хочу я!
Все! другая! Не люблю...

----------


## Snegik

Pan, Лев, спасибо, что заходите и не забываете :-) мне очень приятно

----------


## Petavla

> Ты женщина. Близка и нереальна.
> ты соль земли и неба высота.
> Кому-то - неразгаданная тайна,
> кому-то - путеводная звезда.
> 
> Ты женщина. Исход и завершенье.
> ты гладь озер и бурный океан.
> ты космос и земное притяженье.
> ты горечь правды и святой обман...


Жанночка, какие у нас стобой созвучные мысли в голове!
Замечательные стихи!  :Ok: 




> Залатаю. Заврачую.
> будет нужно - перешью!


А это что-то с болью...
Надеюсь, у тебя всё хорошо! :flower: 
Это фото я сделала сама!

[IMG]http://*********su/676595m.jpg[/IMG]
*Желаю счастья!*

----------


## Snegik

Татьяна, спасибо Вам большое, что заходите, что не забываете. :-) прямо стимул для творчества. вот праздники отработаю и, глядишь, придет что-нибудь :-)

----------


## Snegik

Не знаю где лучше разместить. поэтому размещу в своей теме. Стихи написала моя подруга, а я попробовала набросать в первый раз музыку. не судите строго. :-) вот, что у нас получилось: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=OR7aVHU803M

----------


## Лев

*Snegik*, 
Хорошо, Жанночка! Получилась песня :Yahoo:  :flower:

----------


## Snegik

Лев, спасибо большое, что нашли время послушать. очень приятно, что не забываете. Спасибо еще раз.

----------


## Snegik

Счастье - как вирус гриппа, так же летуче и заразительно :-) вот. подцепила на днях.

"Моя подруга влюблена - 
Волшебно. Сказочно. Беспечно.
Накрыла радости волна -
Тепла. Чиста и бесконечна.

Шумит и плещет через край.
Заполонила все она.
Ты брызги те не вытирай -
Моя подруга влюблена...

----------


## Snegik

Я Вас ждала...
Искала между строчек
чужих признаний капельку любви.

Я Вас ждала...
И в лабиринтах ночи
бродила задыхаясь до зари

Я Вас звала
до хрипоты, до боли.
Надежды снаряжала корабли.
Я добровольно в плен сдалась неволе.
А Вы, мой друг,
Вы так и не пришли...

----------


## Snegik

Прага меня просто завораживает. вот после очередной поездки навеяло...

Старинных замков вкус особый -
С горчинкой. Пыльно-невесомый.
Багряно-золотых оттенков
Томится в каменных застенках.

Струится бархатом портьеры
В покоях бывших королевы.
Скользит по рыцарским доспехам,
Крепчает с каждым новым веком.

Букет изысканных дурманов
Для любопытных и гурманов.
Хранилище земных мгновений
Незримой связи поколений.

----------


## Snegik

наткнулась на один философский мультик. и экспромт родился сам собой :-)

бесконечность бытия...
вечный поиск его смысла.
многолико-пестрый я
разбираю жизнь на числа.

все сошлось. увы... не ново.
ничего я не открыл.
книги мудрости основы,
что когда-то зазубрил

повторю. перелистаю
до финала. до конца.
буквы, цифры сбились в стаю
начертив овал лица...

наступило озаренье -
истина совсем проста.
двух сердец одно горенье.
дальше - с чистого листа...

----------


## PAN

> экспромт


 :Ok: ...

----------


## Snegik

Pan, спасибо :-) прямо душу грееет.

----------


## nezabudka-8s

Жанночка, я впервые у Вас в теме, погрузилась с головой, зачиталась... Очень мне понравились Ваши стихи! Вы такая молодчина!!! И такая красавица!!! Простите, что выставляю Ваше фото без спроса... :Blush2:  Такую красоту невозможно скрывать! 

Вот она какая! *Жанна Шмидт!* Snegik. Снежинка.  :Tender: 


Нашла Вашу авторскую тему на *Стихи.ру:* http://www.stihi.ru/avtor/snegik .
Но куда же Вы пропали?  :Meeting:  Посмотрела, на форуме уже полгода не были... Надеюсь, у Вас всё хорошо! Не пропадайте, приходите, пишите, у Вас всегда найдутся почитатели Вашего таланта, несомненно! Ждём Вас!  :Aga:

----------


## Smel

Здравствуйте! Я новичок на форуме и от информации голова кругом. Наверное по этому не знаю в какую тему сейчас писать, а свою создать пока не могу. Но... очень хочется поздравить всех с Рождеством своими стихами:

На кануне Рождества чудесного
Жжет мороз, на солнце снег искрит.
Кто-то (бедный) в это утро спит,
Пропуская много интересного!

Я ж не пропущу красы такой:
Елка в доме, кошка у окошка,
На столе с подарками лукошко -
Непривычный на душе покой!

Верю, если тихо прошептать:
"С добрым утром, с Рождеством вас, люди!"
Все услышат, каждый счастлив будет,
Всех обнимет Божья благодать.

И шепчу я добрые слова
Искренне, от сердца, простодушно:
Ведь кому-то это очень нужно
Утром, на кануне Рождества!
06.01.15

----------


## PAN

*Smel*, велкам...)))

Освоитесь - создадите свою тему... :Yes4: 

Если нет сил ждать и готовы искупать нас в своем творчестве - напишите мне и я открою для вас авторскую тему...

----------


## Snegik

спасибо Вам огромное. я и не думала, что меня здесь еще помнят :-)

----------


## Лев

> спасибо Вам огромное. я и не думала, что меня здесь еще помнят :-)


Пока живы, помним :Grin:

----------


## Snegik

Сей факт очень вдохновляет. Спасибо

----------


## Snegik

Атлантическое настроение

Облака обнимают вершины
Очень нежно, почти не касаясь...
И такие рисуют картины
В океане земном отражаясь...

Расплываются, тают пейзажи
В белоснежном теряясь просторе.
Кто-то быстро находит пропажи
В хитроумном сплетая узоре...

Вернисажем небесным любуюсь -
Ветер лихо малюет полотна.
Перед зрителем словно красуясь
Он кистями жонглирует ловко.

Где черпает свое вдохновенье
Тот художник, что пишет закаты?
Внеземным покорясь сновиденьям,
Серафимом влекомый крылатым.

Глади водной легонько касаясь
Он рисует на волнах морщины,
А по небу плывут улыбаясь
Облака, что ласкают вершины.

----------


## PAN

*Snegik*,  :Yes4: ...

----------


## Snegik

Нелепо. Смешно и больно.
Отцвел, умирает сад.
Ложится ковром неровным
скучающий листопад.

Осенних прогнозов полны
желтеют все больше сны.
А в сердце бушуют волны -
считают шаги до Весны.

----------


## Snegik

Что пожелать тебе сегодня
В день рожденья?
Попутных ветров, света и тепла
Мечты полет, немножечко терпенья
И чтоб любовь всегда в душе жила

Чтоб ни случилось-
                       стойкой Веры в чудо 
И пусть она тебя не подведет
Пусть ангел твой явится ниоткуда 
И за собой по жизни проведет

Пусть будет все. Пусть взлеты, 
пусть паденья
С щитом добра прими любую весть,
Равно встречай триумф и невезенье
И просто будь такой, какая есть.

P.S. дочке в день рождения :-)

----------


## Snegik

Нынче рыцарь обмельчал -
Ни цветов, ни поединков
Пара липких фраз. Финал
И обрывки вместо снимков...

А когда-то мельниц крылья
Наперегонки с ветрами
А когда-то сказку былью
Превращали вместе с Вами.

А когда-то шпили замков
Подпирали облака...
А сегодня пусто в рамке...
Да хибарка из песка...

А когда-то...ах, когда-то
Чувства - бурный океан...
Что ж Вы, рыцарь, так бездарно
Сократили наш роман?

----------


## Snegik

Тайны женской души -
Молоко на бумаге.
Проявлять не спеши
Эти хитрые знаки.

Даже если прочтешь,
Все штрихи разгадаешь
Все равно ты о Ней
Ничего не узнаешь...

P.S. просто так. Экспромт :-)

----------

nezabudka-8s (10.09.2016)

----------


## Snegik

Как осколочки стекла
соберу в ладошку
крошки летнего тепла -
выпей. понарошку.
он немножечко горчит
августа напиток.
пригуби! на дне лежит
драгоценный слиток.

Тот янтарь из бус сосны
на исходе лета
в дар от солнышка прими,
как глоточек света.
и пускай средь снежных бурь
он тебя согреет.
а небесная лазурь
беды все развеет...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lqvw...ature=youtu.be 

Очень долго набросок лежал в столе и чего-то ждал. как оказалось, музыки :-)

----------

nezabudka-8s (10.09.2016)

----------


## Snegik

Аэропорты. Вокзалы. Причалы.
Слезы. Разлуки. Обьятия. Встречи.
Титры финала. Надежды начала.
Прикосновенья... понурые плечи...

Нет. Никогда. Навсегда и навечно.
Слов водопад. И глухое молчание.*
Грубо. Легко. На разрыв. Бессердечно.
Радость мажора. Минора звучание.*

Молнии в спину. Улыбки навстречу.
Феникс из пепла...обломки реалий.
Хмурое утро и солнечный вечер...
И в бесконечность. Опять по спирали...*

----------

